# Hinge covers might not fold back



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

"Mark says: 
Hi, Just thought I would share some info I got. I ordered the executive cover with the hinge. I was reading a discussion topic and saw someone mention that with the hinge cover you cant really fold the cover back because it dislodges the hinge. I called amazon to check this out. What i got from my conversation was that was right..if you like to fold the cover back behind the kindle like I do with my kindle 1 this would not work for you. I guess if you use the cover like a book then it is fine. I got an email from m edge and they are now offering the executive cover with the straps too...so that is what i will purchase..hope i didnt confuse anyone with this.. "

I just saw this post at Amazon. This might explain why M-Edge has changed from the hinge to the traditional four corners. 

This could be bogus, it is from the main Amazon site. But it is something to think about.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> "Mark says:
> Hi, Just thought I would share some info I got. I ordered the executive cover with the hinge. I was reading a discussion topic and saw someone mention that with the hinge cover you cant really fold the cover back because it dislodges the hinge. I called amazon to check this out. What i got from my conversation was that was right..if you like to fold the cover back behind the kindle like I do with my kindle 1 this would not work for you. I guess if you use the cover like a book then it is fine. I got an email from m edge and they are now offering the executive cover with the straps too...so that is what i will purchase..hope i didnt confuse anyone with this.. "
> 
> I just saw this post at Amazon. This might explain why M-Edge has changed from the hinge to the traditional four corners.
> ...


Good to know. Folding back is extremely important to me. I guess that's another Amazon cover that's not very useful for me. What am I going to do until my M-Edge gets here?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Folding back is a must for me, I have tired both and much better folded back.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I would call and ask if this is really the case. I am passing on another persons post. I know many folks here don't check Amazon so I thought I would share what I saw. If it is, then I could see where that would be a problem.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

M-edge will probably arrive a week after Kindle....maybe you just have to wait for it. Its no big deal to me since I'm so good at waiting... I've been doing it for 2 months!  I'm glad they changed the design at m-edge and I'm glad I didn't spend the cash on the amazon cover.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Good to know. Folding back is extremely important to me. I guess that's another Amazon cover that's not very useful for me. What am I going to do until my M-Edge gets here?


Luv are the new m-Edge for K 2 the ones you were talkingabout that don't fold back flat? I have the old one without the band.


----------



## Rivery (Nov 10, 2008)

This is from the description of the Amazon cover on Amazon's web site:

This lightweight cover is contoured to fit Kindle 2's smooth, rounded edges. Reading with the cover on, you can easily access Kindle's navigation features and power switch, while still enjoying a perfect fit in your hands. *Fold back the cover and read comfortably with just one hand.* The black leather is textured with a traditional pebbled grain, giving your Kindle 2 a sophisticated look.

I read this that you can fold it back. When I receive the cover, if it doesn't work the way I want it to, I'll return it.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Darn.. now I'm sorry I ordered it since I always fold the cover back when I'm reading.  Oh well - it will go back.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

bordercollielady said:


> Darn.. now I'm sorry I ordered it since I always fold the cover back when I'm reading. Oh well - it will go back.


Or see how it works and make your decision. Like I said, I am posting one person message. It could be wrong.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just noticed this picture of the one I was thinking of on the Amazon site:










I love the idea of the hinge but maybe I will wait and see what others think. I may just hold out for the Oberons...


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I just noticed this picture of the one I was thinking of on the Amazon site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the style I have in red and I love it. For the price I like it better than my 1 week old Oberon. The Oberons are beautiful but I don't like that wool piece that catches everything. Other than the beautiful craftsmanship I don't see any difference as far as protection which is all I am looking for in a cover. I can use the $45 difference for books.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I think there is some confusion in this thread.  The original poster was talking about the Amazon cover for $29.99. This person saw a post over at the amazon site stating that you can't really fold back the AMAZON cover. The amazon description says you can fold it back.  By the way, those covers have not yet been shipped so Bordercollielady can still cancel if she wants to.

Now to m-edge.  On Monday and Tuesday they had displayed their executive covers with hinges also.  It looks like they changed those covers to have the 4 corners instead.  I will email them to find out if anyone is getting the hinged ones displayed on Monday and Tuesday, or if those have been scrapped.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

k_reader said:


> I think there is some confusion in this thread. The original poster was talking about the Amazon cover for $29.99. This person saw a post over at the amazon site stating that you can't really fold back the AMAZON cover. The amazon description says you can fold it back. By the way, those covers have not yet been shipped so Bordercollielady can still cancel if she wants to.
> 
> Now to m-edge. On Monday and Tuesday they had displayed their executive covers with hinges also. It looks like they changed those covers to have the 4 corners instead. I will email them to find out if anyone is getting the hinged ones displayed on Monday and Tuesday, or if those have been scrapped.


Thanks for the clarification k_reader.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

k_reader said:


> I think there is some confusion in this thread. The original poster was talking about the Amazon cover for $29.99. This person saw a post over at the amazon site stating that you can't really fold back the AMAZON cover. The amazon description says you can fold it back. By the way, those covers have not yet been shipped so Bordercollielady can still cancel if she wants to.


So it didn't pertain to the M-edge Leather Platform cover? Super. By the way, I did check my order and the Cancel button is not there anymore.. so it has already processed.

Later: From subsequent posts - I'm confused again.. Does the M-edge platform not fold back or does the Amazon cover not fold back?


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I _think_ you can cancel it as long as it has not already shipped. If you really don't want it, I'd call, and they should be able to cancel it. Its just a "pre-order" after all. Maybe now that everyone is seeing the m-edge on Amazon, they are turning the 'cancel' option off for their own covers.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry if there is any confusion. I was posting what I read on Amazon for the folks who would be buying accessories here.

The Amazon poster called and talked to Customer Support who said that the hinges would dislodge if the cover was bent back. I realize that the Amazon description said that the cover can be folded back. The poster (Mark) was told something different by Customer Service.

I have no clue which is right, CS or the description, just wanted to share some info for folks thinking about covers.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Luv are the new m-Edge for K 2 the ones you were talking about that don't fold back flat? I have the old one without the band.


Yep, The ones with the band. The old ones folded flat just fine. The band makes it thicker and harder to fold back. Plus the spine is stiffer so you can't fold it back as well. I'll try to take some pictures of my daughter's in the morning so you can see how it folds. There's about an inch or so ledge on the left hand side..just a bit to wide for my little hands. (I'm only 4'10"..the size of an average 11 year old  )


----------



## booknut (Dec 26, 2008)

After alot of back and forth trying to decide what to do case wise, I ordered the m-edge blue saffire platform case (love the color) and the black case from amazon. I was going to get the sleeve instead since I do like to sometimes read out of a case but I was leary of not having a proper case for over 2 weeks or more while I wait for the m-edge case. I am going by what the amazon page says not sales people who even admit they haven't held the new kindle case. I have a sony and the mechanism they use does make it ok for folding back. The only problem comes in with there premium leather case are harder to fold back but thats mainly because the case is fairly stiff and this case doesn't look to be that way. If its a no go for folding back after all, atleast I have a case to put it in while I wait for my other case and I will just read it out of the case and occasionally in the case without folding it back. But I really feel the amazon page is where the correct info is.

Also my experiences with m-edge in the past, I am not counting on the pre-order expected ship date to be accurate. Twice before they have had an expected ship date and then that gets pushed back 2 more weeks or more so I don;t want to be without a case for a month.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Love the color too, I ordered the executive leather with corners but not the platform.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Good news.. I was able to cancel my Amazon order for the M-edge leather platform using email to M-edge. I guess the reason it could not be cancelled on Amazon's site was that they had already sent it to M-edge. Now I have a Smooth Mocha M-edge Executive Kindle case on order. YAY!


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I know some of us are wondering if the hinges might not hold the K2 if it is folded back.

However, I'm also wondering if the M-Edge covers for the K2 will fit properly since it's been reported that M-Edge didn't have a K2 on hand when designing the new covers and only went by dimension.  Oberon, on the other hand, is waiting to have the K2 in hand before a final design.

I have absolutely NO preference for any particular company and this is my first Kindle, so please don't read any loyalty into this post at all!

I'm disappointed there isn't more info on the Amazon site about their own black leather cover with hinges.  Why should we be guessing about things like this?  Sure we can return items, but who wants to go through the hassle?


----------



## astromusic (Feb 12, 2009)

libro, I am not sure what you are referring to, but the product page for the leather cover does clearly state: "Fold back the cover and read comfortably with just one hand".


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

astromusic said:


> libro, I am not sure what you are referring to, but the product page for the leather cover does clearly state: "Fold back the cover and read comfortably with just one hand".


A poster at Amazons boards called customer service and asked about the hinge covers. He reported that customer service told him that if you fold the cover back, the hinges will be disengaged. Which means that the Kindle is no longer being held by the hinges.

Right now people don't know if they should belive the customer service people or the product description.

It could be that the product description is accurate and customer service is accurate. That the cover folds back (per the product description) but that folding the cover back disengages the hinges (per customer service).


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> It could be that the product description is accurate and customer service is accurate. That the cover folds back (per the product description) but that folding the cover back disengages the hinges (per customer service).


If that is the case, I have a feeling Amazon will be getting a lot of disgruntled owners returning their new cases. I agree with you libro, who want's that hassle!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I just read on the Amazon Board that M-Edge customer service assures folks that the hinge model will not disengage when the cover is folded back.



> Joyce,
> Your order is with the hinge jacket. The comment about the Kindle 2 popping out when folding the front cover back is absolutely NOT true and we NEVER made such a comment to any customer who has contacted us regarding the hinge. Your order will not ship until the beginning of March, as noted on the product pages on our website. If you think you would prefer the 4-corner tabs we can cancel your original order and you can place a new order for the tab jacket. We are currently not taking preorders for the hinge jacket, but will be again soon.
> 
> Also, for the e-Luminator, that was a mistake that you were able to order that. When we updated our website for 2/9 that should not have been available to order and has since been updated to remove ordering capability. We have been out of stock and have not taken orders for that item for the past few weeks. These will be available to order in March. What we can do is refund you for the e-Luminator portion of your order. We are also going to refund your shipping charges for the order due to this mistake. Your jacket portion of the order will stand, but now with free shipping. We are compiling customer contact information for anyone this affected to let them know about this mistake.
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/information-M-Edge-cover-customer-service/forum/Fx2EGRL42MHF15D/TxYEK5PHA4I45A/1/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?%5Fencoding=UTF8&asin=B00154JDAI


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Prof--Thanks for clarifying this.  But I must say I'm getting more and more confused about K2 covers by the minute.  I had no idea M-Edge had a hinge cover.  After reading the link to the Amazon board you provided, it seems as though they previously had a hinge model and now are, at least temporarily, not producing it?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

They had one initially but I think they pulled it and are using the corners. I remember seeing the hinge system on Monday.


----------



## cyndeehunt (Jan 8, 2009)

I've talked to M-Edge about that same thing. The first part of the week they were pre-ordering for the hinge system. The last part of the week they're ordering for the 4 tab system. They said soon both would be offered at the same time for the Kindle 2. 

I would get the Amazon Kindle cover with hinges if it had some kind of closure on it.   
I guess I will wait to see the reviews from the "guinea pigs" buying the M-edge with the the hinges. This is really what I'm leaning towards, simply because all of the bad reviews of the 4 tab system holding the Kindle1s from the jackets that came with the Kindle 1. Many of Kindle1s fell out of the jackets that were included with the Kindle 1.  Are the M-edge with the 4 tabs more secure than the jackets that came with the Kindle1s? It's hard to know which route to go -- with the 4 tabs or with the hinge.


----------



## dflachbart (Feb 9, 2009)

cyndeehunt said:


> I'm leaning towards the hinge because of reading all about how the kindle 1 fell out of the 4 tab system rather often and broke.


Where did you read this ?? I have the M-Edge with the four corner straps for my Kindle 1, and there is *no* way that the Kindle could fall accidentally fall out it. If anything I would be concerned about the new hinge (because nobody has seen it yet), but the straps are absolutely secure.

Dirk


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

cyndeehunt said:


> . I'm leaning towards the hinge because of reading all about how the kindle 1 fell out of the 4 tab system rather often and broke.


I haven't heard about this issue with the M Edge Cyndee, you're not maybe thinking of the issues with the Amazon stock cover that came with Kindle 1 are you?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

dflachbart said:


> Where did you read this ?? I have the M-Edge with the four corner straps for my Kindle 1, and there is *no* way that the Kindle could fall accidentally fall out it. If anything I would be concerned about the new hinge (because nobody has seen it yet), but the straps are absolutely secure.
> 
> Dirk


I second Dirk. . . .the OEM case with K1 had a less than secure attachment system and folks used velcro or re-purposed the elastic band to be sure their device did not fall out. But the M-edge with it's 4 corners is Very Secure. I would have no qualms about purchasing it for the K2, though I admit to curiosity about how the 'hinge' works and hope someone posts pictures when they get their K2.

Ann


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have recently acquired an M-edge cover for my Kindle and find the four corner system to be VERY secure... so secure in fact that I am only using 3 or them... I am not using the top right corner at all to make it easier to reach my whispernet button.


----------

